# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  κύκλωμα ελέγχου ανεμιστήρων κουτιού ...

## kingor83

Γεια και χαρά σε όλο το forum !!!   :OK:  

Κάνω post για ένα θέμα που με απασχολεί τελευταία και χρειάζομαι την πολύτιμη βοήθειά σας.

*Θέλω να μπορώ να χειρίζομαι τους ανεμιστήρες του κουτιού ως προς την ταχύτητα περιστροφής τους -> θόρυβο.*

Προς το παρόν υπάρχουν 3+1 fans στο κουτί (όχι cpu, vga, hdd, μόνο στο κουτί και psu) αλλά έχω ξεκινήσει project
για ιδιοκατασκευή κουτιού το οποίο θα παίρνει *8 fans* μάλλον 90άρηδες ίσως και 120άρηδες, θα δείξει ...

 :Arrow:  *Βρήκα κάποια κυκλώματα για τον χειρισμό τους αλλά θέλω να ρωτήσω ποιά είναι η διαφορά ανάμεσα στα
κυκλώματα με τα τρανζίστορ που βρήκα σε σχέση με το να χρησιμοποιήσω ένα απλό ποτενσιόμετρο απ'ευθείας στην
τροφοδοσία τους*  :Question:  (Αν είναι να δουλέψει με απλό ποτενσιόμετρο στα πόσα Ω πρέπει να είναι ???)

Μήπως θα έχω θόρυβο αντί για ησυχία όταν μειώνω τις στροφές  :Question: 

(Το συγκεκριμένο το έχω παρατηρήσει σε έναν εξαεριστήρα δωματίου όπου έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ροοστάτη διακόπτη 220V
για φώτα και όταν χαμηλώνω τις στροφές γκαρίζει σαν γαϊδούρι  :Confused:  αλλά αυτό είναι ένα άλλο θέμα, δεν είναι για εδώ... )

Επίσης τα fans θα συνδεθούν παράλληλα και θα παίρνουν όλα μαζί την ίδια ρύθμιση μιας και θα είναι 4 μπρος και 4 πίσω
άρα θέλω ένα ρυθμιστικό για όλα!

Εξάλλου ό,τι μπαίνει πρέπει να βγαίνει ...   :Wink:  

Θα χρησιμοποιήσω διαφορετική τροφοδοσία, όχι από το psu.


 :Arrow:  *Κάθε βοήθεια, γνώμη, σχηματικό κυκλώματος ευπρόσδεκτη !!!*


Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά όλους!


kingor  :Help:

----------


## PCMan

Δεν θα καεί το ποτεσνιόμετρο αν το βάλεις σκέτο?

----------


## kingor83

Έτσι διαβάζω σε ένα παραπλήσιο topic που βρήκα ...   :Confused:  

Με κύκλωμα και LM το βλέπω να γίνεται αλλά δυστυχώς δεν έχω εμπειρία με τέτοια ηλεκτρονικά στοιχεία και
θα χρειαστώ πολύ ψάξιμο ... Η ανάγκη για βοήθεια μεγαλώνει ακόμα και ως προς τα βασικά ... 

Αν κάποιος που το κατέχει το άθλημα δεν βαριέται ας κάνει έναν κόπο να εξηγήσει μερικά βασικά και να
δώσει κανένα κύκλωμα λίγο αναλυτικό και για τους πρωτάρηδες ...

----------


## thanos

Αυτο δεν ειναι PC ειναι αεροπλανο!!!!Με τοσα fans οσο και να μειωσεις τι στροφες δεν γλιτωνεις απο το θορυβο αντιθετα οπως ειπες αυξανει η πιθανοτητα για συντονισμους με αλλα θορυβωδη εξαρτηματα του Η/Υ(δισκους,αλλα fan κτλ) με αποτελεσμα πιο ενοχλητικο θορυβο.Η καλυτερη λυση που εχω δει ειναι μεγαλες ψυκτρες χωρις fan και ενας ποοοολυ μεγαλος αθορυβος ανεμιστηρας
για ολο το κουτι...Τωρα αν θες να φτιαξεις καποιο ρυθμιστη στροφων σιγουρα θα βρηκες πολλους στο net...(Οπως ειπε ο PCMan το ποτενσιομετρο ξεχνα το..)Μια απλη λυση ειναι να χρησιμοποιησεις ενα ρυθμιζομενο τροφοδοτικο 9-12V με το lm317.

----------


## kingor83

Το κουτί θα είναι ξύλινο με αρκετό πάχος και αρκετό χώρο στο εσωτερικό του ... Το mobo θα είναι ανάσκελα στον πάτο του και ο μόνος ανεμιστήρας στο εσωτερικό του θα είναι της κάρτας γραφικών που αν μπορέσω θα το κάνω παθητικό και αυτό - μόνο heatpipe ... Η cpu θα έχει παθητικό σύστημα. Πιστεύω - όπως το έχω στο μυαλό μου - με λίγη σιλικόνη η οποία θα περιμένω να στεγνώσει στο χείλος των fans πριν τους βιδώσω θα γλιτώσω από συντονισμούς. Επίσης το τροφοδοτικό θα βρίσκεται παρέα εκει μέσα με τα υπόλοιπα και λίγο ψηλότερα - σε εσωτερικό ράφι - και θα αφαιρεθεί το fan του.

Συνολικά αν σκεφτείς τα fans που έχει ένα σύγχρονο pc δεν νομίζω ότι πρόκειται για αεροπλάνο ... Βάλε, σε νορμάλ pc 3-4 fan στο κουτί, 2 στο τροφοδοτικό, 1 στη cpu, 1 στη vga και να στροφάρουν σαν τρελά (βλέπε τα μαμά της cpu) και όλα αυτά σε μεταλλικά κουτιά πριτσινομένα με ένα σωρό ελλάσματα, κοκορέτσια καλώδια κλπ  - Δεν νομίζω ότι σε ξύλινο κουτί (mdf για την ακρίβεια) με σιλικόνες στις ενώσεις πριν τα βιδώματα και 8 90άρια fans ότι θα βγώ πολύ πάνω σε θόρυβο ιδίως εάν μπορώ να ρυθμίζω τις στροφές... Άσε που οι ανεμιστήρες θα είναι στο εσωτερικό, απ'έξω θα είναι μόνο οι σκάρες προστασίας και τα φίλτρα.

Σκοπός μου γενικότερα σε αντίθεση με τους modders της εποχής είναι ένα pc που δεν θα φαίνεται και ανοίγοντάς το να έχει χώρο για άνετη δουλειά (πολύ χώρο) και πολύ καλή ψύξη ... Θα είναι μέρος του γραφείου μου και το pc.

Τέλος πάντων ... Άσχετα με τους σκοπούς μου, το ερώτημα παραμένει για το ρυθμιστικό ... Αρχίζω βέβαια να προσανατολίζομαι προς ρυθμιζόμενο τροφοδοτικό ...

Περιμένω κι άλλες γνώμες αν γίνεται

thanks


Ίσως τελικά και τα 90άρια να είναι μπόλικα ... μάλλον θα πάω για μικρότερα ...  :Smile:

----------


## djweltall

Με τόσα fans, Hoovercraft  θα το κάνεις το pc σου! Πάντως θα ήθελα να θυμάσαι οτι παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο και ο εξαερισμός στο κουτί σου. Αν βάλεις 8 fans, τότε κάπου θα πρέπει να κάνεις και μεγάλες εγκοπές. Remember... ο ζεστός αέρας είναι ελαφρύς και ανεβαίνει ενώ ο κρύος είναι βαρύς και μένει προς τα κάτω.

----------


## kingor83

Οι μεγάλες εγκοπές που λες θα γίνουν με ποτηροτρύπανο ακριβώς όσο πρέπει για τους ανεμιστήρες ...

Η τοποθέτηση τους θα είναι τέτοια που να εξυπηρετεί την σωστή ροή του αέρα ... (βλέπε σχήμα)

*Κανένα ρυθμιστικό 0 - 12V, 2A παίζει*  :Question: 


 :Arrow:   Το σχήμα είναι ενδεικτικό ... θα είναι 4 στην είσοδο, 4 στην έξοδο (το έχω σχεδιάσει πρόχειρα με 3Χ3)

----------


## kingor83

Έχω φτιάξει το κύκλωμα dimmer φωτισμού 800W ( http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2139 )

Κάνοντας μια δοκιμή το έβαλα πριν από έναν παλιό μετασχηματιστή 12V - 1.2A και στο πολύμετρο ...

Όντως η τάση βγαίνει ρυθμιζόμενη στην έξοδο του μετασχηματιστή από 0 - 12 V και η δοκιμή που έκανα
με ανεμιστηράκι φαίνεται να δουλεύει ... 


Θα μπορούσα να το χρησιμοποιήσω αν και "μπακάλικη" λύση ή θα έχω πρόβλημα και τι γίνεται με τα A του μετασχηματιστή ...  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:

----------


## GEWKWN

λυση με το Lm317  ειναι 
σιγουρα η καλυτερη.
Πανω-κατω το ρευμα αυτων των
ανεμιστηρων ειναι 0.5Α στα 12βολτ
βρες ενα παλμοτροφοδοτικο στα 12βολτ
με μεγιστο ρευμα εξοδου 5Α
και βαλε lm317 για ξεχωριστη ρυθμιση σε καθε
ανεμιστηρα ή lm338( αν δεν κανω λαθος για την
"ισχυρη " εκδοση του lm317).
ειναι σιγουρα η καλυτερη λυση.
εγω παντως εβαλα και ενα δευτερο τροφοδοτικο 
που λειτουργουσε σαν δευτερο απο την ενεργοποιηση του
πρωτου με χρηση του "πρασινου καλωδιου" και ενος ρελε.

----------


## GEWKWN

α! και μην ξεχνας οτι ενα παλμοτροφοδοτικο
καταλναλωνει οτι του ζητησεις ...

----------


## kingor83

κάτι σε σχηματικό ???

----------


## kingor83

Βρήκα στην ντουλάπα το "αρχαίο" μου laptop και πήρα τον φορτιστή του (πλακέ) 220V ΑC input - 12V DC / 5A output

Είναι εύκολο ένα κύκλωμα που θα μπορώ να του δίνω τα 12V και να παίρνω 0 - 12 V ...

Δεν μου αρέσει ρε γμτ το ποτενσιόμετρο σε σειρά με τα fans ...

Με το κύκλωμα που δίνω παρακάτω από τον SV1EDG τι παίζει ???

Για να χρησιμοποιήσω ένα control μόνο για 8 fans λογικά πρέπει να ανεβαίνουν τα watt ... Με τα NPN τι παίζει ???

 :Arrow:  Βρήκα αυτά στο net (pdf) αλλά πως θα είναι το κύκλωμα ??? μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει ...

----------


## moutoulos

> κάτι σε σχηματικό ???



Σου έφτιαξα αυτό ... το κάθε ένα αντέχει 1,5Α με καλή ψύξη ...
Φτιάξε όσα πιστεύεις οτι θα χρειαστείς   :Wink:  .

----------


## thanos

με μια τροποποιηση ωστε να συνδεσεις ολα τα fan μαζι και να τα ρυθμιζεις με ενα ποτενσιομετρο.Διαβασε καλα το datasheet του lm317.To 3055 θελει ψυκτρα.

----------


## kingor83

Κατ'αρχάς ένα τεράστιο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ για το ενδιαφέρον ...

Απαντάω και στους δύο με την σειρά και βάζω αριθμημένες τις ερωτήσεις για να διευκολύνεται λίγο η επικοινωνία ...  :Smile: 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 :Arrow:  Φίλε Γρηγόρη,

Ως ταπεινός φυσικός έκανα κάποια ηλεκτρονικά στη σχολή αλλά μην φανταστείς και τίποτα σπουδαίο... Έτσι, κάθε φορά που
θέλω να κάνω μια κατασκευή αναγκάζομαι να κοιτάω τα pins του κάθε στοιχείου (lm, triac κλπ) οπότε με το σχηματικό σου
σε ευχαριστώ διπλά !!! Αναλυτικότατο !!! 3 Ερωτησούλες μόνο ... :

*1.* Η συνδεσμολογία και το ποτενσιόμετρο είναι όπως στην φωτογραφία που ανεβάζω τώρα στο σχηματικό σου ???

*2.* Τα 10V max είναι γιατί τα άλλα 2V τα "μασουλάει" το LM317 για να λειτουργεί ???

*3.* Δεν υπάρχει στοιχείο αντίστοιχο του LM317 με περισσότερες δυνατότητες σε Amps ώστε με αυτήν την πολύ απλή
      συνδεσμολογία να μπουν όλα τα fans πάνω χωρίς πρόβλημα ???

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 :Arrow:  Φίλε Θάνο,

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για το σχηματικό σου. Μερικές ερωτήσεις και για σένα αν δεν σου κάνει κόπο ... 

*1.* Γιατί έχεις input 16V ??? Για να μείνει μετά τις καταναλλώσεις των στοιχείων καθαρό 12V ?
              Και αν δώσω στην είσοδο από molex 12V θα έχω στην έξοδο Vmax 8V ???? ( τρώει άλλα 2V το 3055 ??? )

*2.* Στο σχηματικό σου η συνδεσμολογία είναι όπως την συμπλήρωσα στην εικόνα που ανεβάσα τώρα ???

*3.* Μπορείς να μου δώσεις τη λίστα των υλικών (κυρίως για τους πυκνωτές) και πως τους ζητάω σε κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών ???
         (τι υλικό πυκνωτές και πόσα V)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Και μια κοινή ερώτηση ... : Γιατί στο 1ο σχηματικό είναι LM317T και στο άλλο LM317K ??? 'Εχουν διαφορά ???



Σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι και αρχίζω μελέτη και δοκιμές ...   :Very Happy:   :Shocked:   :Very Happy:

----------


## chris14

Μπορεις να μπεις εδω
Πρεπει να κανεις register

----------


## thanos

οι περισσοτεροι regulators(lm317 7805 κα) θελουν μια διαφορα τασης εισοδου εξοδου συνηθως γυρω στα 2V ετσι για τα 12 θες εισοδο 14V .Για περισσοτερα Α κανει το lm338 νομιζω αλλα ειναι ακριβοτερο οποτε σε συμφερει η λυση με το τρανζιστορ.Η συνδεσμολογια ειναι σωστη για ~1.5-12V.εσυ χρειαζεσαι ομως ~8.5-12V(οι ανεμιστηρες δεν λειτουργουν συνηθως κατω απο 7V) οποτε θα σου προτεινα να ακολουθησεις το σχεδιο που σου εδωσα(ως προ τις αντιστασεις).οι πυκνωτες ειναι ηλεκρολυτικοι 1μf & 470μf .Ριξε μια ματια και στο τροφοδοτικο του Γρηγορη στα κυκλωματα του site.{θα χρησιμοποιησεις το lm317T η διαφορα ειναι στο package το εξαρτηματος Τ για το ΤΟ-220 και Κ για ΤΟ-3}

----------


## moutoulos

> *1.* Η συνδεσμολογία και το ποτενσιόμετρο είναι όπως στην φωτογραφία που ανεβάζω τώρα στο σχηματικό σου ???



Aκριβώς  :Wink:  






> *2.* Τα 10V max είναι γιατί τα άλλα 2V τα "μασουλάει" το LM317 για να λειτουργεί ???



Ένας σταθεροποιητής ποτέ δεν βγάζει οτι παίρνει είσοδο, θέμα σταθεροποίησης.






> *3.* Δεν υπάρχει στοιχείο αντίστοιχο του LM317 με περισσότερες δυνατότητες σε Amps ώστε με αυτήν την πολύ απλή
> συνδεσμολογία να μπουν όλα τα fans πάνω χωρίς πρόβλημα ???



Βεβαίως το LM338T (3Α σε κέλυφος ΤΟ220) *ή* LM338K (5Α σε κέλυφος ΤΟ3).

Κοίτα και στα κυκλώματα ... LM338K

Σου επισυνάπτω και την μετατροπή του σχεδίου.

----------


## kingor83

*Ευχαριστώ πολύ άπαντες !!!*

Με προβληματίζει που δεν θα έχω 12V χρησιμοποιώντας ένα τέτοιο κύκλωμα αν και το LM338 μ'αρέσει πάρα πολύ ...
Αν χρειαστεί να δουλέψουν στο max οι ανεμιστήρες δεν θα γίνεται ...

Πως μπορώ όμως να βρώ μεγαλύτερη πηγή ? Η καλύτερη λύση φαίνεται να είναι η κατασκευή τροφοδοτικού αλλά
δυστυχώς δεν έχω εμπειρία σε τέτοιου είδους κατασκευές και δεν είμαι σίγουρος οτι μπορώ να τα καταφέρω ... Πόσο
κοστίζουν τα υλικά για το "Τροφοδοτικό ρυθμιζόμενο 1,5 - 32V DC - 5A (με το LM33 :Cool: " που έχεις κάνει post ???

 :Idea:  Μόλις μου ήρθε μια ιδέα ... Ίσως χρησιμοποιήσω έναν διακόπτη εναλλαγής όπου στη μία πλευρά θα παίρνει ρεύμα
μέσω του κυκλώματος με το LM και στην άλλη μεριά (με ένδειξη "full power"  :Wink:  πχ σε κάποιο απαιτητικό game
ή κάποια ώρα που δεν θα με ενοχλεί ο θόρυβος ) να παίρνει κατ'ευθείαν από τα 12V του PSU ... να ξεκουράζεται
λίγο και το LM το κακόμοιρο ...   :Smile:  

Λέω εκεί δίπλα στο ποτενσιόμετρο και τον διακόπτη να προσθέσω και ένα αναλογικό ενδεικτικό τάσης για να ξέρω
ανα πάσα στιγμή σε τι επίπεδα βρίσκομαι ...   :Laughing:  

Kαι πάλι ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις και την αναγνώριση του δικαιώματος στην υπερβολή που έχουμε όλοι μας
κάπου μέσα μας ...   -   Χεχεχε 8 fans δεν είναι και λίγα ... i know ...   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## thanos

φιλε Kingor83 αν δεν με απατα η μνημη μου το 338Κ εχει γυρω στα 5€!!!.Μπορεις να αντικαταστησεις τον (ακριβο) πυκνωτη των 10000μ με εναν 4700μ (2€) και προσθεσε και κανα 3-4€ για τα υπολοιπα ΕΚΤΟΣ του μετασχηματιστη.Καλυτερα να χρησημοποιησεις εξωτερικο τροφοδοτικο το να τραβηξεις κανα 5αρι Α απο το τροφ του PC δε μου φαινεται καλη ιδεα...

----------


## kingor83

Σωστός φίλε Θάνο ... Ο φορτιστής του παλιού laptop θα βγάλει τα λεφτά του !!! χεχε  :Smile:  Δεν θα τραβήξω 5Α ρε συ ... Εντάξει ... 8 ανεμιστήρες είναι στο φινάλε ... δεν είναι και τίποτα τρελό ... άσε που θα δω πρώτα τις καταναλλώσεις τους και μετά θα αποφασίσω για το 317 ή το 338 ή την λύση με τον πυκνωτή ...  :Smile: 

ΥΓ - Ένας 80άρης που κρατάω τώρα στα χέρια μου λέει 0,11Α ... Θα εξαρτηθεί από το τι ανεμιστήρες θα βρώ και με τι καταναλλώσεις ... Το 338 θα το χρησιμοποιήσω μόνο εάν το σύνολο βγαίνει παραπλήσιο στο 1,5Α ή και περισσότερο ... Προτιμώ το 338 σε 1,5Α ή 2Α φορτίο παρά το 317 να δουλεύει στα όρια. Άσε που θα είναι και ξύλινο το κουτί, μην πάρουμε καμιά φωτιά και τρέχουμε!   :Laughing:

----------


## thanos

θες να δεις τρελα δες αυτο http://www.webx.dk/oz2cpu/homemade-pc-main.htm σου βαζει ιδεες

κανε το 317 με το 2Ν3055 3Α...

----------


## kingor83

Ωραίο site ... χεχεχε εγώ λέω να πακτώσω τα καλώδια στο γραφείο με τις κατάλληλες προεκτάσεις που θα βγαίνουν μέσα στον χώρο που θα είναι η mobo ... Στόχος μου είναι κρυφό pc με πολύ χώρο για επεμβάσεις στο εσωτερικό και συμάζεμα των καλωδίων ... Για την ακρίβεια θέλω από το γραφείο να φεύγει ένα καλώδιο για ρεύμα και ένα για τηλέφωνο (dsl). Θα είναι κατασκευή γραφείου με ενσωματωμένο το pc σε ένα ντουλάπι στο πλάι να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις ... Όταν ξεκίνησα τον σχεδιασμό και έφτασα στο σημείο με τα ρυθμιζόμενα fans ζήτησα την βόηθεια του φόρουμ ...

Γιατί όχι το 338 ??????? Λόγω κόστους επιμένεις στο 317 ???

----------


## thanos

προφανως λογω κοστους ειδικα αν εισαι φραγκοφονιας σαν εμενα...  :Laughing:  το κοστος ολου το κυκλωματος με το 317 και το 3055 δεν ξεπερναει τα 5€ δε λεει να δωσεις 5-7€ μονο για το 338...ειδικα για μια τοσο απλη εφαρμογη αλλα η αποφαση ειναι δικη σου!!!!!!!!

----------


## kingor83

Εντάξει, δεν είναι και τόσο χάλια 5 με 7 ευρώ πάνω για κάτι που - αν μη τι άλλο - θα βγάλει τα λεφτά του ... 

Έχει τύχει να δουλεύει το PC μερικά 24ωρα συνεχόμενα ... Άσε που πρόκειται να στεγάσει νέο pc οπότε στο συνολικό
πακέτο τα 7 ως και 10 ευρώ φαντάζουν ελάχιστα ...

Άσχετο ... Το αναλογικό ενδεικτικό τάσης (βολτόμετρο) πώς το ζητάω στο μαγαζί ? Έχει κάποια ονομασία ??? Και πόσο
περίπου κάνει ??? Αν έχει φτιάξει κανείς τροφοδοτικό με τέτοιο θα ξέρει να με διαφωτίσει λίγο ...  :Smile: 

Thanks

----------


## thanos

το βολτομετρο το ζητας ως βολτομετρο-meter  με λιγη περιγραφη θα καταλαβουν τι ζητας.Αναλογα με την ποιοτητα και την ακριβεια (και το καταστηματαρχη) κινειται και η τιμη... (γυρω στα 6€ πηρα ενα μιλλιαμπερομετρο παρομοιο με αυτο της φωτο του chris14 http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5715)Η αν εχεις ορεξη μπορεις να φτιαξεις ενα με λεντακια http://casemods.pointofnoreturn.org/voltmon/ και http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/automotive/009/

----------


## kingor83

Φίλε Θάνο,

Επειδή βλέπω ότι είσαι πολύ μέσα στο κλίμα (καλό αυτό), συνεχίζω με μία
ακόμα ιδέα που μου ήρθε και θέλω να μάθω την γνώμη σου ...

- Μιας που ο χώρος θα είναι πολύς, μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερο να κοιτάξω
σε AC Fans 220v και να περιοριστούν στον αριθμό τα μικρά 12βολτα  :Question: 

Είδα μπόλικα στο www.farnellinone.com και από εκεί ξεκίνησε η σκέψη ...
Το regulation θα το αναλάβει το κύκλωμα dimmer φωτισμού 800w που
υπάρχει ήδη στο site και το έχω ξανα-φτιάξει και το κατέχω ... Την τρύπα
μεγαλύτερης διαμέτρου θα την αναλάβει το dremel αλλά εδώ τίθονται τα
εξής 2 ερωτήματα ... :

1. Μήπως θα έχω θόρυβο όταν κατεβάσω την τάση σε AC Fan  :Question:  (βλέπε
εξαεριστήρα σαλονιού στο πρώτο μου post)  :Question:   :Question:  Και στο σαλόνι μιλάμε
για πολύ θορυβο ... 

2. Πόσο θα μου πάνε τα AC Fans ...  :Question: 

Επειδή δοκίμασα τυπικό 12v DC Fan από PC με λιγότερη τάση και όλα
πήγαν καλά στο θέμα θορύβου πρέπει να κοιτάξω αν μπορώ να βρώ
κανένα AC και να το δοκιμάσω με το dimmer που ήδη έχω ...

Το ψάχνω ...

PS - Πολύ καλό το αυτοσχέδιο vault meter με τα LEDs !!! Με βάζει σε ακόμα
περισσότερη σκέψη ... Αλλά βλέπω ότι έχει ενσωματωμένο το LM317 και στα
κυκλώματα που δίνουν έχουν και τα fans σε αυτό συνδεδεμένα. Αν τελικά
χρησιμοποιήσω 12V για την ψήξη μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το LM3914 μόνο
για την καθοδήγηση των LEDs και να μην έχω συνδεδεμένα τα fans σε αυτό  :Question: 


Δες τα επισυναπτόμενα και περιμένω γνώμη ... Τσούζουν λίγο οι τιμές αλλά νομίζω
αξίζει με δύο μπρος και δύο πίσω (4 σύνολο) να γλιτώσω τα 8 12V και την
τροφοδοσία τους (κατανάλωση + θερμότητα) ... Για να δούμε ...

----------


## thanos

Αν και δεν εχω δοκιμασει τα ac fans πιστευω οτι ειναι πιο θορυβωδη ειδικα σε συδυασμο με το ντιμμερ.Το κυριωτερο προβλημα ειναι οτι θα εχεις στο κουτι σου 220ν!!! και επειδη καταλαβα πως θες να 'επεμβαινεις" συνεχεια στο PC σου καλυτερα να μη το κανεις...Επειδη την εχω ψαξει και εγω παλιοτερα,απο το θορυβο δεν θα γλιτωσεις ειδικα με τοσα fan αν και το mdf θα βοηθησει αρκετα.Το κυριο προβλημα ειναι η  ψυξη της cpu. Πρεπει να κανεις στο εσωτερικο του κουτιου ορισμενες εγκοπες ωστε να αναγκαζεις τον αερα να περνα με πορεια εξω-κατω-cpu-πανω-εξω.Ενα αλλο προβλημα που προκυπτει με τη χρηση του mdf ειναι η ψυξη των δισκων η οποια γινεται συνηθως μεσω του μεταλλικου κουτιου...Η δικη μου γνωμη ειναι να δοκιμασεις στην αρχη με 3-4 fan παρατηρωντας τις θερμοκρασιες πραξε αναλογα...Για να επανελθω στο θεμα το κυκλωματακι  με το 3914 ειναι πολυ μουρατο, η τροφοδοσια του μπορει να γινει απο τα 12ν του λαπτοπ χωρις 317 σου προτεινω αυτο http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/automotive/009/ ειναι λες και ειναι φτιαγμενο για την περιπτωση σου http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/automotive/009/

----------


## kingor83

Δίκιο έχεις, πολύ καλό το κύκλωμα battery tester αλλά όσο μουράτο κι αν είναι δεν είναι τόσο εξυπηρετικό ...

Πρώτα γιατί την ώρα που γυρίζεις το ποτενσιόμετρο δεν έχεις ένδειξη αν το έχεις με κουμπί και πρέπει να ανά πάσα στιγμή να πατάς για να δεις που βρίσκεσαι και να υπολογίζεις ...

Και δεύτερον γιατί αν το έχεις μονίμως συνδεδεμένο και ON θα έχει πολύ φως με τόσα LEDs ... Δεν είμαι τόσο του φωτός στο pc, θέλω πιο διακριτικά πράγματα και κατά την γνώμη μου το αναλογικό meter είναι πιο μουράτο (από την classic πλευρά του θέματος! χεχε)  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Νομίζω κάπου μου βρίσκεται ένα ac μοτεράκι που είναι φτιαγμένο για ventilator και είναι αρκετά μικρό και αθόρυβο. Όχι βέβαια για χρήση στο pc είναι δύσκολο μιας και έχει άξονα και βάζεις εσύ πάνω φτερωτή ... Αλλά για μια πρώτη δοκιμή με το κύκλωμα dimmer να δω αν τρίζει μου φαίνεται μια χαρά ... Θα δω αν μπορώ να βρω πουθενά ac fan να πάρω ένα για δοκιμή ...

----------


## thanos

Εννοειται πως παραλλειπεις το διακοπτη και συνδεεις την R1 απ'ευθειας με την εξοδο του lm338 ετσι εχεις συνεχη ενδειξη της τασης στα fan. Επισης μπορεις να αλλαξεις το  mode απο bargraph σε dot οποτε και αναβει ενα led τη φορα.Η δοκιμη με το μοτερακι που λες δεν θα σου δωσει σαφη εικονα για το θορυβο(πχ αν η φτερωτη δεν ειναι καλα ζυγυσμενη...) αγορασε ενα ac fan και δοκιμασε αλλα και παλι λεω πως δεν ειναι καθολου καλη ιδεα να βαλεις 220ν....

----------


## dal_kos

Καλησπέρα,
Το Lm338 παιδια δεν έχει πάνω από 3 ευρώ[πήρα ένα πριν από ένα μήνα σε γνωστό κατάστημα της αθήνας]
Όσο αφορά το κύκλωμα με το 3914 είναι αρκετά καλό και μπορείς να το υλοποιήσεις με ένα ledbar σαν αυτό που δείχνει εδώ http://casemods.pointofnoreturn.org/voltmon/
το οποίο απο μόνο του είναι φτιαγμένο για ένδειξη και γι αυτό δεν φωτίζει πάρα πολύ.
Τέλος *οι ανεμιστήρες αρκετές φορές όταν λειτουργούν  με λιγότερη τάση τραβάνε περισσότερα αμπέρ* για να διατηρήσουν την ταχύτητά τους, οπότε καλό είναι να μην υπολογίζεις να είσαι στο όριο  :Wink: 
Αυτά απο μένα.
Φιλικα,
Κώστας

----------


## thanos

Μαλλον μιλας για το 338Τ σε ΤΟ-220...που ειναι στη μιση τιμη.Αν ομως εννοεις το Κ σε ΤΟ3 μπορεις να μου πεις απο που το πηρες?  :Very Happy:

----------


## dal_kos

Ναι για το ΤΟ-220 μιλάω

----------


## moutoulos

> Μαλλον μιλας για το 338Τ σε ΤΟ-220...που ειναι στη μιση τιμη.Αν ομως εννοεις το Κ σε ΤΟ3 μπορεις να μου πεις απο που το πηρες?



Το LM338K (ΤΟ3) στοιχίζει περίπου 7-8ε.

----------


## kingor83

Εκτός από την τιμή και την "συσκευασία" τους, ουσιαστικά τι διαφορά έχουν ΤΟ-220 και ΤΟ3  :Question: 

Λογικά πρέπει να έχει καλύτερη ψύξη το "ακριβό" ΤΟ3 αλλά σε μια μεγαλούτσικη ψύκτρα και με λίγη θερμ/μη πάστα το ΤΟ-220 δεν θα έχει καλή συμπεριφορά  :Question: 

Πώς αλλιώς διακαιολογείται η διπλή τιμή του ενός από το άλλο  :Question:

----------


## thanos

Οπως και το lm317 το 338 εχει μια σχετικη εσωτερικη προστασια απο υπερθερμανση αν η θερμοκρασια ξεπερασει καποιο οριο τοτε αυτοματα περιοριζεται το ρευμα.Το ΤΟ3 εχει καλυτερη ψυξη και μπορει να λειτουργει στα 5Α απροσκοπτα ενω ΤΟ220 "δυσκολευεται" περισσοτερο.Αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που μερικες εταιριες το βγαζουν μονο σε ΤΟ3.

----------


## moutoulos

> Εκτός από την τιμή και την "συσκευασία" τους, ουσιαστικά τι διαφορά έχουν ΤΟ-220 και ΤΟ3



LM317T  (TO220)  1.5A max
LM338T  (TO220)  3A max
LM338K  (TO3)      5A max

----------


## kingor83

thanks και πάλι σε όλους ...

Έχοντας μαζέψει πολύτιμες πληροφορίες με αφετηρία το παρόν φόρουμ και μετέπειτα στο internet σήμερα ακούμπησα
καμιά 50αριά έουρος στον Φανό και αρχίζω δοκιμές ... χεχε  :Smile:  Δεν ήταν όλα LM338K τα λεφτά, είχα μαζέψει πολλά που
ήθελα σε λίστα, μην τρομάζετε !!!  :Wink:  Όντως, 7 ευρώ το LM338K ... Δεν είναι και λίγα ... Αλλά ούτε τα 5Α max είναι λίγα ...  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Giannis511

http://braincambre500.freeservers.co...r%20source.htm

----------


## Blue shark

Να ρωτησω κατι βολουμε να βαλουμε στην θεση της αντιστασης ενα θερμιστορ(η σε συνδυασμο )ωστε αναλογα με την θερμοκρασια εκει που βαλαμε το θερμιστορ να κοβει η να αυξξξξανει στροφες?

----------


## thanos

Λογικα χωρις να το εχω δοκιμασει ενα ptc θερμιστορ στα 1κΩ (25deg C) θεωρητικα πρεπει να ειναι οκ.

----------


## kingor83

Ναι, αλλά τί πετυχαίνεις έτσι ...  :Question: 

- Έναν πολύ "πρώτο" και μουράτο αυτοματισμό στον οποίο δεν μπορείς να επέμβεις προς δικό σου όφελος (μείωση θορύβου) έστω και σε βάρος της θερμοκρασίας του pc ... 

Σίγουρα πάντως αν διάλεγε το pc τι θα ήθελε να φοράει θα διάλεγε θερμίστορ !!! χεχεχε  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

Πολύ καλή πρόταση, anyway!



- Mr. moutoulos αν διαβάζεις θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε ένα από τα κορυφαία σου σχηματικά για το θερμίστορ  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  
Έτσι να υπάρχει μήπως θέλει κάποιος να αυτοματοποιήσει το regulated fan control του ...  :Smile: 


Ωραίος blue_shark !

----------


## kingor83

thano και συ άμα θες δώσε σχηματικό στον λαό ... μην το πάρεις στραβά που το ζήτησα πριν από τον Γρηγόρη ...  :Wink:

----------


## Blue shark

se euxaristw kingor!Οσο για το τι πετυχαινεις.φανταζομαι οτι αμα δουλεψει σωστα και το συνδυασεις με ενα ροοστατη ωστε να μπορεις να το ρυθμιζεις θα κερδισεις απο θορυβο.Φυσικα εγω για αρχη δεν θα το εβαζα στον επεξεργαστη αλλα στους ανεμιστηρες του κουτιου και το θερμιστορ στην motherboard ετσι ωστε οταν δεν ζοριζετε το πσ να δουλευουν αργα οι ανεμιστηρες!Ασχετο αλλα κατι σαν αυτο το συστημα νομιζω το εχουν οι καινουριες μητρικες!Κανα κυκλωμα ομως θα ηταν καλο γιατι και εγω δεν εχω ιδεα απο ηλεκτρονικα!

----------


## kingor83

Κοίτα ... εγώ μετά το διάβασμα που έριξα στα datasheets των LM και στα triac για τα 220 (dimmer φωτισμού) μπορώ να πω
ότι τα κατανόησα και τους πήρα λίγο τον αέρα ... Τώρα σειρά έχει το optocoupler από το κύκλωμα "φωτορυθμικό" και στη
συνέχεια θα ψάξω να δω πως ακριβώς λειτουργούν τα thermistor γιατί με ενδιαφέρουν...

Προς το παρόν δεν έχω την γνώση όμως να σου δώσω εγώ σχηματικό και δεν ξέρω πότε θα μπορέσω να το κάνω ...

Anyway ... Επειδή μ'αρέσει πολύ να ασχολούμαι με τα ηλεκτρονικά ίσως κάποια στιγμή να μπορώ να δίνω τα δικά μου σχηματικά, προς το παρόν παίρνω από τα έτοιμα ...  :Smile: 

Κάθε σχηματικό και ιδέα για το θέμα του topic ευπρόσδεκτα !

----------


## thanos

Tα θερμιστορ ειναι αντιστασεις που η τιμη τους μεταβαλλεται με την θερμοκρασια.
Υπαρχουν δυο κατηγοριες τα ΝΤC(negative temperature coefficient) & PTC(Positive Temperature Coefficient) .
Στα πρωτα η αντισταση μεταβαλλεται αντιστροφα της μεταβολης της θερμοκρασιας(οσο ανεβαινει η θερμ μειωνεται η αντισταση) στα PTC γινεται το αντιστροφο.
Η ονομαστικη τιμη της αντιστασης τους εκφραζεται συνηθως για μια συγκεκριμενη θερμοκρασια πχ 25 η 0 deg C.Ενα απο τα κυρια μειονεκτηματα τους  ειναι πως πρεπει να διαρρεονται απο μικρο ρευμα ωστε να μην αυτοθερμαινονται...
Κατι μου λεει (δε το χω ψαξει) οτι στο παραπανω κυκλωμα αν αντικατασταθει το ποτενσ με το θερμιστορ θα εμφανιστει αυτο το προβλημα...

----------


## kingor83

Βρήκα αυτό ... Νομίζω περιέχει τα ΠΑΝΤΑ !!! Κατόπιν εορτής βέβαια αλλά τα σχέδια του Greg δεν τα αλλάζω ... !!! χεχεχε  :Smile: 

http://www.cpemma.co.uk/index.html

thanks μια ακόμη φορά για όλη τη βοήθεια !!!

----------


## Blue shark

> Βρήκα αυτό ... Νομίζω περιέχει τα ΠΑΝΤΑ !!! Κατόπιν εορτής βέβαια αλλά τα σχέδια του Greg δεν τα αλλάζω ... !!! χεχεχε 
> 
> http://www.cpemma.co.uk/index.html
> 
> thanks μια ακόμη φορά για όλη τη βοήθεια !!!



Πολυ καλο!μπραβο!αλλα μαλλον μπερδευτηκες λιγο στο λινκ.μαλλον ηθελες να βαλεις το¨:

http://www.cpemma.co.uk/thermal.html
παντως φαινεται απλο,εγω θα το δοκιμασω παντως,απλα πρεπει να το ρυθμισουμε καποιο τροπο ωστε να να μην δινει το μεγιτο ρευμα στους 40 αλλα πιο πανω π.χ 55

----------


## kingor83

Χαίρομαι που σ'άρεσε το site, όντως αναλυτικότατο και φιλικό στον μέσο χρήστη..

Δεν μπερδέυτηκα όμως... Επίτηδες το έδωσα από την αρχή σε index γιατί προτείνει πολλούς τρόπους για fan regulation (με διόδους, τρανζίστορ, ροοστάτες κλπ.).

----------

